# Resetting shrimp tank with babies



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

So, my amazonia soil started to "expire". There's a huge layer of powder on the bottom and I'm thinking of cleaning/resetting the tank. The problem is, I have lots of baby shrimps in my tank. So I was wondering, how do you guys clean or reset shrimp tanks? 
I guess I have to scoop each one, transfer it to my other tank, clean it and cycle it and then put them back? Or is there any shortcuts or tips you can give me?

Thanks


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I have no advice, but wanted to wish you good luck! Baby shrimp are my nightmare.... great to have but they make it impossible to really clean stuff....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

last time I did it I transferred everything to a small tank, what I didnt catch with a net , I used a turkey baster to catch lol worked pretty good


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

With your other tank, does it have the same ADA soil, or at least the same water parameters? That would be my primary concern. Dwarf shrimp, especially shrimplets won't appreciate an immediate change to the environment if not.

If the water parameters (ph\temp\kh\gh and no ammonia\nitrite) are the same, scooping out with a net, you can use a baster for a gentle syphoning effect as John said. (I've accidentally vacuumed shrimplets out while cleaning the tank and found them alive and well in my water change bucket so I'm confident a gentle turkey baster wouldn't be the end of them).

Let us know.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Thats actually an option, you could always just use your water change hose (its its manual) to siphon a bunch of the babies into a bucket... There are always a bunch of babies in mine when i wc


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

For the other tank I have, I'm using fluorite. I'm not 100% sure whether the water parameters are different. I'll have to check it out as soon as I get back tomorrow. But it's a planted tank so I'm sure there's small levels of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. 

Sounds like just siphoning is the quiets way! Why didn't I think of that! I think I'll siphon the babies, make sure my other tank is in a same water parameters and move them there

Thanks for the insight! Babies are really but can be a pain


----------

